# F150 or 250



## Nr1052 (Jul 30, 2016)

Ok so I may be in the market for a new truck- In my initial research I think my budget will allow for a king ranch f150 or a f250 lariat with the power stroke. Here are some of my considerations- 

-Only have had 1 dodge 3:4 Ton; all other trucks I have every driven are 1/4 Chevy and Ford.

-Right now I have a f150 ecoboost 3.5; has been a good truck

-The biggest thing I tow on a regular basis is a 23â€™ boat and a trailer with my atv and hunting gear a couple times a year

- I plan on keeping the truck for 4 years (100k miles) if itâ€™s a gasser or 6 (150k) if itâ€™s a diesel

-maybe some day (Harley is first on the list) wife wants a camper

-I drive 80% highway miles 

I really like the idea of having the extra towing capacity; 1â€™ of bed and the taller ride of the 250; but concerned on the gas; maintenance and other costs on the 250. What do yâ€™all think? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

King Ranch F150 vs Lariat F250 .????

What about a stripped down, XL or XLT, in either? Obviously, you shouldn't get a King Ranch or Lariat in either vehicle if you are questioning your finances. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Nr1052 (Jul 30, 2016)

scwine said:


> King Ranch F150 vs Lariat F250 .????
> 
> What about a stripped down, XL or XLT, in either? Obviously, you shouldn't get a King Ranch or Lariat in either vehicle if you are questioning your finances. Just my 2 cents.


Itâ€™s not really about the money; itâ€™s more about if the 250 benefits worth the extra operating costs.... not like I am strapped, but I like to spend my $ on the items that maximize my utility (basic principles of economics there...) if I didnâ€™t have the money for either I would be buying a used single cab dodge. I also wouldnâ€™t be towing a boat while at my 2nd home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

You in no way need and no math will justify the F250 for cost of operating or cost of ownership. For the needs listed there is no benefit to an F250.

But get whatever you like and I will high five and cheers and be happy for you to enjoy and rock on victory touch down arms. Its your truck.

Both of those listed will go to 300k miles.


----------



## Redtailcharters.com (Jul 27, 2016)

I bought the F 250 gas burner. I average 12 mpg. It was $ 10,000 less than the diesel and maintence costs are minimal. It pulls my 24' Blazer Bay and 25' Majek much better than my half ton did. The ride is much rougher but not too bad on a good highway.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

most of us will never be able to economically justify ownign a diesel, but I sure do like mine!
The fuel economy isn't as good as a f150, the ride is not as smooth (not bad tho), and it's a pain in the arse to park, BUT I sure do like it.

I drag a trailer to S Texas about a dozen times/year, with either feed or my Ranger on it. I by no means would put a f150 in a bind with the load, but I will say the nice part of the 250 is the ability to set the cruise at 80mph and roll down the road without issue. When I get in the hills south of Goliad, on the 2 lane section of 59, I can punch it and pass folks too. That is the only thing the big truck does for me that a half ton won't.

Other than that, my pecker is small thus I really like the f250.

Oil changes are around $125 but only about every 6-8000 miles, and you are supposed to replace fuel filters about every 15000. Those are the only real maintenance differences. As everyone knows, you'll pay more, but it'll also be worth mor when you trade than a gas.

You can also save a chunk of purchase $$ by looking at the Lariat Ultimate pkg versus the KR..


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have always driven F250s and recently bought a new truck. I strongly considered the F150 but at the end of the day, the new F150 isn't much less than a 250 (same trim level). Its all preference, was not my first or last. I would not buy a f250 gas truck, I think you would be disappointed with the performance compared to the diesel. Good luck.


----------



## Tburford87 (Apr 8, 2015)

Had an F150 for 7 years. Pulled many boats, including a 24Haynie cat, but it struggled. 

I cannot accurately put into words how happy i am with my f250. I bought it with a few miles on it. 6.7 diesel. The truck is awesome. My only regret is that i should've done it sooner! It gets better fuel economy than my 07 f150, too.


----------



## Tburford87 (Apr 8, 2015)

Spots and Dots said:


> most of us will never be able to economically justify ownign a diesel, but I sure do like mine!
> The fuel economy isn't as good as a f150, the ride is not as smooth (not bad tho), and it's a pain in the arse to park, BUT I sure do like it.
> 
> I drag a trailer to S Texas about a dozen times/year, with either feed or my Ranger on it. I by no means would put a f150 in a bind with the load, but I will say the nice part of the 250 is the ability to set the cruise at 80mph and roll down the road without issue. When I get in the hills south of Goliad, on the 2 lane section of 59, I can punch it and pass folks too. That is the only thing the big truck does for me that a half ton won't.
> ...


This post sums it up for me too lol. 
Also, i have the Lariat package with fx4...it is still decked out pretty good, doesn't have amoon roof or heated/cooled seats. But still very nice.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a 3 year old F250 XLT 4X4 crewcab gasser and it's just what I wanted and didn't cost an arm and a leg ... it runs on the cheapest gas and averages 14mpg overall and 8-10 pulling a trailer ... coming from many 1/2 tons I really like that the 3/4 is built much sturdier than a 1/2 ton ... I only occasionally pull a boat or trailer but have been hung out to dry trailering with a 1/2 ton before in traffic and traffic isn't something you can control ... like others have said it's hard to justify a diesel but apparently everyone wants one and mentions resale as the logic to buy ... do you get all your $ back at resale? Very unlikely but if wise 'investments' are a concern for you then I would suggest ditching the diesel and taking the $ saved and 'investing' in some conservative mutual funds then when you decide to 'resell' your truck cash in the mutuals and see if you didn't do as well or better ... :biggrin:

.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I could not justify getting the 3/4 ton for what your hauling. I bought my 1st gasser 1/2 ton about 6 months ago and I love it. The 2017 F150 XLT, 4x4 with the 5.0 it a great truck. Drive-ability, sporty, plenty of power and it almost fun to drive.

No more goosenecks for me and Im ok with that. Bumper pull it is with light weight trailers. Plus if you get a 6 inch lift and 35" MT's your pecker looks bigger.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Beginning of the year my dad got rid of his 02 2500hd gasser. He had only put about 105k on it in that time. He went with a F250 lariat gasser. He likes the size and ride of the 3/4 ton trucks, and that's about the only reason he had for getting the 250 over an F150. 

However, he had a list of reasons for going gas over diesel, which most guys have already mentioned. Now, I'm one who says if you get a 3/4 ton truck, it should be a diesel just for resale alone... his reply was "I kept my last truck for 15 years, what makes you think I care about resale?" Point taken Padre. 

For what you outlined... the F150 would be the better choice IMO. Save even more and grab a lariat unless you just really like the King Ranch interior, and ride on.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Youll love the power and size powerstroke super duty. Maintenance isnt that much more.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

More than likely your boat trailer does not have brakes. Pulling power and fuel economy are great, but you get in a situation I can assure you the F250 will out perform the F150...been there, done that. No substitute for mass when things go south, which is why my wife drives a diesel Excursion to tote the kiddos around. Now that they are growing up, we have been talking about getting something smaller. Can't talk her into it, she still loves her Excursion...even though she's had it for 15 years!

My wife and middle daughter were T-boned by an elderly lady that ran a red light doing in excess of 50mph last August. They were in our daughters Ford Edge and my wife was driving. Our daughter was fine, but my wife sustained some nasty knee injuries which she will probably be dealing with for awhile. The Edge was totaled but did it's job relative to safety ratings. My wife knows it would have been a different outcome had they been in her Excursion. I have always told them I want as much heavy mass metal around them for safety on the roads...which is why I drive an F350 Powerstroke 4x4 srw cc long box. So the extra expense is well worth it in my book!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

If you really want a diesel...just get it. I don't pull much in the form of weight with mine (24' boat and lowboy with tractor and jeep to the lease) but I absolutely enjoy my new F250. I too considered getting a 1/2 ton last year but as mentioned above the price savings was much with the exact same package so I went with the small pecker route. Haven't regretted it once thus far.


----------



## wbs4010 (Nov 21, 2016)

I have the f150 w/3.5 ecoboost and love it. If your in it a lot get the one with the best ride. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

A 23 ft. boat, I would say 250. Test drive a Ram 2500 with the 5.7 Hemi.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I disagree with some of the braking and handling claims.

I went from a 3/4 Chevy 4x4 Crew cab to a BMW x5 with the 3 liter diesel. 

That BMW tows and stops and handles the 24ft bay boat and the GIANT two horse trailer better than that 3/4 ton truck ever thought about. The lower center of gravity, better designed suspension, high performance brakes designed for a 160+ mph vehicle, high performance precision steering and all wheel drive make for a tow beast. I sold the truck to get the BMW as my first choice tow vehicle. I am a guide and tow the boat very often all over the coast.

I know an SUV aint for those that need a truck. Point is that most truck enthusiast ruin their stability with big lifts and those big mud tires. Trucks set up that way will be in the ditch well before many of todays high performance SUVs will. And speaking from way way way too many miles towing, up to about 7500 pounds there is no benefit. That size SUV performs better than my 3/4 ton did for that task. Got rid of the 3/4 on purpose to get the SUV cuz it does everything i need it for better.

Same will hold true for 150 over 250 for trailers under 9k or so....lighter truck with low center of gravity and better road manners. That what it is made for.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

sgrem said:


> I disagree with some of the braking and handling claims.
> 
> I went from a 3/4 Chevy 4x4 Crew cab to a BMW x5 with the 3 liter diesel.
> 
> ...


I can agree with everything but the last bit there ... I always had a stock 1/2 ton 4x4 and thought it was plenty and it was, for over 40 years of towing, but I hadn't been involved in the sort of traffic you find in these ever expanding Texas cities which it seems most on this board live in or near ... I had already traveled about 200 miles with no trouble ... all at highway speeds and then got into the outskirts of a big city ... forever under construction and detours ... I had a deadline to meet and thought I had given myself plenty of time and then some ... that final 40 miles of the trip took almost 2 hours!!! My stock 1/2 ton V8 overheated, the stock auto trans overheated, and my brake pads went from 1/2 life to metal on metal and of course warped the stock 1/2 ton rotors ... all that stuff that gave me trouble is better, bigger, stronger and longer lasting on a 3/4 ton which I own now and will in the foreseeable future and anyone coming up with shoulda woulda's ... well, you weren't there ... (FYI ... I was pulling < 4k lbs)

.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

To me the extra cost of the maintenace is worth the power, capability and safety of a super duty. Lariat trim level is pretty close to luxurious. A little tuning to the engine and itll put some sports cars to shame. Fords drivetrain is second to none. Right now youd have to pay me to drive something else.


----------



## Tburford87 (Apr 8, 2015)

sgrem said:


> I disagree with some of the braking and handling claims.
> 
> I went from a 3/4 Chevy 4x4 Crew cab to a BMW x5 with the 3 liter diesel.
> 
> ...


Never had an issue with stability and lifts on any of my trucks. Hauling your boat in a BMW? lol No thanks


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I have drove F150's all my life, great trucks.....with that said recently purchased a 2017 Lariat Ultimate F250, my first diesel ever. I kick myself in the nuts for having not done this earlier.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Change your own oil and stock up when you find a good deal. I run Rotella T5 blend. That with a filter runs about $80. Add some DEF to the group and you're knocking on $100 and a little of your time.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I would get the 250 diesel..

Yes, diesels are expensive to maintain (I figured that out real quick), but to me it is worth every penny.. I can't see myself going to a gasser now. My oil changes are ~$80 (I change the fuel filter every oil change), parts are more expensive (I only get OEM replacement parts) and of course the diesel itself is more than gas. Again, to me though, worth every penny. 

The oil change would cost me more if I ran synthetic but I just do Mobil Delvac 15w 40 every 8,000 miles


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

Posted this before, but, I got rid of my diesels at my company. My current 2012 F250 6.2L gas I kept. I pull a 14,000 lb (or more) 35ft 4 horse gooseneck with quarters with it. Otherwise I would not have it. The maint. on the gas engine is just so much easier and less expensive. Unleaded gas is less expensive. And no DEF needed. Plus, it pulls what I need. My wife has the 2017 F150 (XL) 3.6L ecoboost, 10 speed. It pulls a 3 horse trailer at 9000 lbs sometimes. No problem. I much prefer the F150 for the ride and the economy. I think the new F150 is rated at 11,000 lbs towing. So a 25 ft bay boat should be no problem.

Just some info and my humble opinion. Buy what makes you happy. We dont have to drive it you do.


----------



## capone (Feb 25, 2013)

If a camper is in your future a 250 is a must. Folks that say F-150s tow really good and there is no need for a bigger truck, never had to lock up 9000 lbs and come to a stop when a car pulls out and cuts you off. 

I have kept track of all my maintenance and fuel costs over 4 years. The outcome is an average of 20 cents per mile cost of operation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Tried to talk myself into a F150, came from a 04' F250, but in the end my new F250 is worth it. That being said many times I have test drove a F150 just to satisfy curiosity on if I made the right purchase or not, still satisfied and I made the right decision.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Spots and Dots said:


> most of us will never be able to economically justify ownign a diesel, but I sure do like mine!
> The fuel economy isn't as good as a f150, the ride is not as smooth (not bad tho), and it's a pain in the arse to park, BUT I sure do like it.
> 
> I drag a trailer to S Texas about a dozen times/year, with either feed or my Ranger on it. I by no means would put a f150 in a bind with the load, but I will say the nice part of the 250 is the ability to set the cruise at 80mph and roll down the road without issue. When I get in the hills south of Goliad, on the 2 lane section of 59, I can punch it and pass folks too. That is the only thing the big truck does for me that a half ton won't.
> ...


^^^^^this is why i drive mine


----------

